# So yeah... Dragon Ball hollywood version... WTF PICCOLO?!



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 4, 2008)

WTF?!

Moar lulz pics here:

http://www.dragonballmovieblog.net/2008/09/trailer-screen-capturespiccolos-reveal/


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Sep 4, 2008)

Even if this movie is good nobody's going to give it a chance.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Sep 4, 2008)

Meh, Dragon Ball isn't anything fabulous anyways and the character design has been consistently crappy in the series.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 4, 2008)

The problem here is that people at hollywood cannot differentiate Dragon Ball from Dragon Ball Z. DB is actually good. Z... eh.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 4, 2008)

It'll take 'em 5 years to record the charging up scenes anyway.


----------



## Alblaka (Sep 4, 2008)

WTH! A dragonball REALFILM-Movie 

That will be hilarious XD IT's impossible to make Dragonball into a real movie... And the "new" picolo SUCKS... -.- Wanna have a green one T.T


----------



## Azure (Sep 4, 2008)

Hybrid Project Alpha said:


> Even _*if*_ this movie is good nobody's going to give it a chance.


If.


----------



## AlexX (Sep 4, 2008)

Wait, you mean the announcement of this movie WASN'T a big joke? Crap...


----------



## Not A Fox (Sep 4, 2008)

HIS FACE IS INERT


----------



## Kirbizard (Sep 5, 2008)

A Dragonball real-life movie? <(nkn)>

It looks like they're recycling old movie costumes. :3


----------



## Beastcub (Sep 5, 2008)

F*** NO
what the hell, he looks like voldermort!
why change such a unique chracter?

DBZ was a real hit or miss series, the stuff with radiz/nappa/vegeta was great. freeza saga (without gynu force) was good, the trunks/android/cell saga was good (teen trunks with the jacket and sword...drools) the rest was kinda mehhhh

still a live cation movie....gawd i fear this, i fear it so very much (plus, dude, bad timing, BDZ has been rather dead, 5 years ago the fandom was way stronger)


----------



## Beastcub (Sep 5, 2008)

um...looking at the story line based on the actors chosen and what their roles are....um dude...what?


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 5, 2008)

ROTFLMFAO!!!


----------



## Kajet (Sep 5, 2008)

Well if they're gonna kill whatever hope I have left in humanity by making this movie they might as well freak out all the DBZtards...


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 5, 2008)

My problem is that they're making the DRAGON BALL movie into a DRAGON BALL Z movie. I'm a DB fan, but never a DBZ fan. DB was more about adventures and myths, but DBZ is moar power levls.


----------



## Beastcub (Sep 5, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> My problem is that they're making the DRAGON BALL movie into a DRAGON BALL Z movie. I'm a DB fan, but never a DBZ fan. DB was more about adventures and myths, but DBZ is moar power levls.



DBZ was okay at first, before they tried to get to namek, after that it's hit or miss and lots of constipated glowing guys.

 i like the Raditz (sp?) the vegeta/nappa stuff and the stuff inbetween.
 goku on snake way was fun, and him sacrificing himself so piccolo could kill raditz was rather intense for me (in a good way) back when i was 13. plus gohan in the wild was a good throw back to DB. also i am a softy for bad guys gone good guy and thus liked the chracter development between piccolo and gohan.
the original funimation dub killed alot, now i have seen it uncut and its so much better, they left alot out including bulma and roshi having to retrive the bodies of yamcha, krillin ect. and i guess they left out the episode where gohan finds the robot because 1 it was not nessesary to the plot 2 it had launch in it and without having seen DB you have no idea who she is, 3 it was cheeper to toss it out


----------



## WhiteHowl (Sep 6, 2008)

oh god go to the character descriptions in the db movie blog site, it kinda gives you a hint at what the story might be.

Character Description - *Goku is considered uncool and unpopular at school*, but he is in fact an extremely talented martial arts fighter who gets rigorous training from his grandfather, Gohan. After the death of his grandfather by the evil Lord Piccolo, Goku finds his destiny in *his grandfatherâ€™s dying request that he find Master Roshi and gather all seven Dragon Balls (of which he has one) in order to prevent Piccolo from succeeding in his desire to use the dragonballs to take over the world.* Trained by Master Roshi, aided by Bulma and Yamcha, friends he meets along the way, Goku proves himself a formidable, almost undefeatable fighter. On many dangerous adventures to find the remaining Dragon Balls and thus save the world, Goku conquers physical and emotional challenges, ultimately saving the world but clearly impelled to spend his life searching for the Dragon Balls with his trusty companions.

...what?!

Character Description - *An ancient being who despite his humanoid appearance, is from an alien race determined to take over the world.* Piccolo is the *cursed ruler of a demonic race who nearly destroyed Earth 2000 years ago*, and with the coming of the eclipse and the possession of all seven Dragon Balls, heâ€™s prepared to free himself and do the job right this time. Crafty and smart, *Piccolo has some disturbing news for Goku, namely that the boy is actually a Saiyan whoâ€™s destined to join Piccolo as his right hand in destroying and enslaving the planet.*

...what?!

Character Description - *Gokuâ€™s lifelong love interest, Chi Chi is an attractive, tom boy-ish young woman who has grown up with Goku.* She has studied martial arts and has always suspected that Goku possesses talents that are unusual and extraordinary. After Goku embarks on his journey to redeem his grandfathers death, Chi Chi meets up with Goku and his crew at a tournament of champions where their *mutual attraction finally heats up during a training*

...what?!


There's more but my brain died.
it's official. this may be the worst movie since turkish star wars
_
Vegeta what does it say about the suckiesness of this movie.
...IT'S OVER 8000!
_


----------



## Entlassen (Sep 6, 2008)

Good or bad, I'm going see this movie with friends, for shits and giggles.


----------



## Draco_2k (Sep 6, 2008)

Their web design is mesmerising. Took me 65 screens to scroll to the far-right.


----------



## Aikahime (Sep 6, 2008)

Beastcub said:


> F*** NO
> what the hell, he looks like voldermort!
> why change such a unique chracter?
> 
> ...


are you kidding me? The ginyu force was the best part of the entire show! next to vegeta


----------



## Beastcub (Sep 6, 2008)

Aikahime said:


> are you kidding me? The ginyu force was the best part of the entire show! next to vegeta



they were kinda okay personally i thought it was funny they were mocking power rangers XD but they were uber retarded (and supposed ot be uber retarded) but my brother was living with us during that part of the series and thus dubbed the whole thing retarded and thus i guess i don't like it for personal reasons. 
...plus the part when captian Ginyu switches bodies with goku was WAY too akward for my tatse.
and i will admit as a 13 year old fangirl at the time....i had a small crush on the red guy with white hair (chace i think?) and the pretty blue boy with the green hair (zarbon? i dunno it was something like that) who was paired up with the ugly fat pink guy.

DBZ is one of those series that i am almost embarassed to like, i know parts of it are lame, i know at times its poorly drawn, it has a lot of mucle bound powering up stuff with "i need to make a shit" sound effects....but i still watched it and i still liked it -__-;
cept the garlic JR saga that was pure LAME....deadzone though was one of the best movies....
^^^^PING* brain wakes up* dude why not do a live action version of one of the movies insead of twisting and changing the plot of DB(Z) into a compacted and easily understod movie format? the DBZ movies are better than the series, i see a remmake of deadzone or the tree of might doing well in theatres.


----------



## Snickers (Sep 6, 2008)

This is a joke...right?


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 10, 2008)

What a big joke and waste of talent/performance/time/money/etc


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 13, 2008)

http://www.scribd.com/full/3282645?access_key=key-2ht0vnywpot49hxy3e1b
^ Full script.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 13, 2008)

Up until now Speed Racer still remains the best US-adaptation of an anime-turned-movie.


----------

